# La Spaziale Grinder issue (Astro 8 maybe)



## swan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

In our business we have an issue with the La Spaziale grinder (from looking at pictures I think it's an Astro 8). The other day it stopped working and was very hot. I pretty sure it overheated. So I turned it off and removed the hopper to clear any blockages. Once the grinder had cooled the motor worked again but I have completely messed up the ground. From twisting the hopper you can get a metal button to clip into two settings on a disc that are repeated - gross and fine. i'm at a loss at how far the hopper base should be screwed in and exactly which setting on the disc should be used.

Any help will be immensely appreciated and I may be able to upload a photograph tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You just need to screw the top burr carrier assembly all the way down until the burrs touch then back off a quarter turn and you should be in the ball park. Adjustments from this point should he fairly small to get to your grind setting.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto coffeechaps advice.

Just unplug the grinder when screwing the top carrier right down......spin the shaft by hand to hear the burrs touching.....


----------

